# Consistent Fall Fishing at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
October 25, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
People always say that the fishing is at its best just before a frontal passage, and that was the exact case this past weekend. Pretty much all day Saturday, and Sunday morning, our Bay Flats guests were presented with warm (almost hot) temperatures and practically dead calm winds. The barometric pressure, however, continued to drop from Saturday to Sunday, and the bite was on. This lower pressure just before the arrival of Sundayâ€™s cold front led to some really good fishing that was taken advantage of by all who were out on the water prior to early afternoon on Sunday. We saw full limits of trout, full limits of slot-size reds, full limits of black drum, and even quite a few delicious catfish before the boats were forced off the water just before noon.

Immediately following the passing of a major cold front, fishing conditions often remain unfavorable for the first few days. But that hasnâ€™t been the case so far this week since Sundayâ€™s front drifted across our portion of the coast. This minor front definitely presented us with a sudden weather change, but the winds and the temperatures didnâ€™t spike off the charts like they typically do during the onset of a major blue northern in the dead of winter. Nope, Sundayâ€™s front was just another brief reminder from Mother Nature that we are currently undergoing a change with the advent of the fall season.

Bay Flats customers met Monday and Tuesday with a good attitude and a willingness to have fun. The Bay Flats guides might have spent a little bit more time locating fish, or traveled to a few more places than they usually do in order to put their boats on a good bite, but everyone has continued to return to the dock each afternoon with plenty of fish to clean and with stories to share at dinner, or with family and friends as they return home. Itâ€™s been another week of great fishing, and we feel blessed to be able to share such a valuable gift of nature with our lodge guests.

We can look forward to a couple more days of fishing fun on Wednesday and Thursday before we will need to gear up for the approach of the next cold front in the Friday/Saturday timeframe. If the forecast stands true, Fridayâ€™s front may drop air and water temps a little lower than the last front did, and the tailing effects of a strong northerly wind and cooler temps may last a few days longer after the passage of the front. It might take 2-3 days to return to light and variable winds once again, but when we do the bite will be on strong again. Until next time, take care and be safe out there!






_________________________________________________________________

**** Savings Alert: 25% Below Average Rate ****

*Annual FEBRUARY Fishing Special
2018*

*1-888-677-4868*

*Weekday Rates:* Mon. thru Thur.
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest

*Weekend Rates:* Fri. / Sat. / Sun.
(Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full- days of fishing; Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart)
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 736.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 600.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 564.00 Per Guest​
*Your Bay Flats Lodge "2018 FEBRUARY Fishing Specialâ€ Package Includes* (per guest)
â€¢	Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
â€¢	Dinner - Complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch - Complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

_*Disclaimer:*
â€¢	Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full-days of fishing - Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart.
â€¢	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
Offer only valid for February 2018, dates. Offer is valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips)._
_________________________________________________________________

*Come And See Our Newest Property*

*â€œThe Reefâ€*​
Times change, but our dedication to perfecting the travel experience never will. Our highly personalized staff, combined with authentic accommodations of the highest quality, embodies a home away from home for those who know and appreciate the best.

We all need an escape route from the hustle and bustle of daily life, just to unwind and to breathe a little. Finding a path to relaxation is very important for a happy, healthy lifestyle. Dreams can come true when everything old becomes new again. Welcome to "The Reef", our newest addition to the superior line of Bay Flats Lodge properties.

Within walking distance of the main lodge, "The Reef" offers exclusive accommodations for nine guests, a lighted elevator with phone, a screened-in porch, 2.2 acres of coastal oak trees overlooking San Antonio Bay, a bass lake, extra parking, and all the comforts of home. Give us a call today at 1-888-677-4868 to book â€œthe Reefâ€ for your next trip to Bay Flats Lodge.






_________________________________________________________________

*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Season​*
Muddy marshland may not portray an ideal setting for trophy deer to some, but knowledgeable and experienced hunters know that whitetails love wetlands. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Contact us today to learn more about our complete line of deer hunting services. We now have management bucks starting as low as $1,000 (Plus $200 guide fee - includes guide, skinning, and caping).






_________________________________________________________________

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Wednesday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Sunny. High 77F. Winds NW at 5 to 10 mph.
*Thursday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A mainly sunny sky. High around 80F. Winds SSW at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday 60 % Precip. / 0.06 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning, then cloudy skies late. High 76F. Winds NW at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Saturday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunny. High near 65F. Winds N at 10 to 20 mph.
*Sunday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mainly sunny. High 68F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
Wind and seas will improve from west to east Wednesday, as the center of a surface high pressure system approaches the coast from the west. A window of strong southerly flow may exist Thursday night ahead of a strong cold front that will push south across area waters during the day Friday. Strong to very strong north flow and hazardous seas are forecast to develop in wake of the front by Friday night with wind conditions possibly flirting with gale thresholds across the Gulf waters. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 79.0 degrees
Seadrift 77.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 73.9 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Watch Our Deer Hunting Video*





*See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season*





*Download our App on iTunes *
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 11*

Pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 12*

Pic 12


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 13*

Pic 13


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 14*

Pic 14


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Investing in others*

We come into this world hard wired to a great extent. No one teaches an infant to be self-absorbed but boy are they. They want to be awake at the worst of times demand food whenever they please and donâ€™t get me started on bed times. Letâ€™s admit it, we come to this world totally devoted to self. Hopefully over the course of our lives we grow out of our self-centered obsession but unfortunately some grow slower than others.

The wisest of us come to understand early a selfish approach to life is a short cut to unhappiness. To have a real life we have to be invested in more than ourselves. We need to contribute to something bigger than ourselves if we are to find the joy in life all of us want.

Investing in others is a lot easier when you have the chance every day. Itâ€™s one of the things that makes life at Bay Flats Lodge so rich.


----------

